#ubuntu-cat 2011-01-25
<epileg> RainCT: ping
<RainCT> pong?
<epileg> :-)
<epileg> bon dia a tothom!
<epileg> RainCT: estic llegint la guia per a crear paquets deb, i tinc un parell de dubtes
<epileg> 1er. si un paquet és dependència de build-esential no cal afegir-lo a Build-Depends: ?
<RainCT> no
<RainCT> build-essential sempre està instaŀlat
<epileg> home, no sempre nop?
<RainCT> No, però en qualsevol sistema que compili paquets
<epileg> ah val! ara ho entenc, es que l'explicació diu que si és dependencia de build-esential no cal afegir-lo. suposo que no cal si afegeixes el mateix build-esential
<epileg> no?
<RainCT> correcte
<epileg> doncs no està massa ben explicat :-)
<RainCT> I independetment d'això, qualsevol paquet que si mires "apt-cache show <nom>" i et surti "Essential: yes" tampoc s'ha de posar (però que siguin així n'hi ha 4 paquets, dpkg i no te'n sabria dir cap més :p)
<epileg> ah, o sigui que no s'ha de posar en el mateix camp , si no afegint el camp Essential: yes
<epileg> doncs ara n'hi haurà un altre de paquet amb això ;-)
<epileg> ja veig que no ho he entès be....
<epileg> bé, i segon: hi ha algun mètode que no sigui el purament manual de conèixer les Build-Depends: ?
<RainCT> epileg: com com?
<RainCT> epileg: a les Build-Depends, si tu necessites per exemple el gcc, com que el gcc és una dependència del build-essential (que per definició està sempre disponible), no has de posar el gcc (ni el build-essential) com a dependència
<RainCT> i si per exemple per compilar també necessites el dpkg (merda d'exemple :p), tampoc l'has de posar a Build-Depends perquè si fas "apt-cache show dpkg | grep Essential" et diu que sí que és essencial (està instaŀlat en tots els ordinadors o no funcionarien)
<epileg> d'acord, però les build-essential no estan instaŀlades per defecte, així que si algú es baixa els fonts d'un programa i prova de compilar-lo, no li demanarà i no compilarà? o sí que li demanarà?
<RainCT> epileg: i en quant a la segona pregunta, no (a part de fer servir el grep per buscar "#include", mirar el Makefile, etc). però pots compilar els paquets en un chroot (per exemple amb pbuilder) i anar mirant amb quins missatges et falla per veure que et falta
<RainCT> doncs no ho sé, però això no t'ha de preocupar. si no les té instaŀlades, és culpa seva
<epileg> home, culpa culpa... :-)
<RainCT> (suposo que dpkg-buildpackage sí que deu avisar, per això)
<epileg> ho provaré en un chroot pelat, i ja t'ho diré
<epileg> la segona resposta, m'ho temia. llavors com us ho feu per a dictaminar la versió mínima?
<RainCT> sí ho fas en Ubuntu els build-essential se t'instaŀlaran sols (el paquet dpkg-dev té build-essentail com a recommends)
<RainCT> simplement es posa quan el sistema de compilació del programa dóna error si la versió és inferior
<RainCT> o si saps que hi ha algun problema amb una versió concreta i que en necessites una de més nova
<epileg> doncs quina currada eh
<epileg> molt bé, merci RainCT!!!
<RainCT> Sí. Però bé, a la pràctica per la majoria de paquets no suposa massa problema (eg. si és autotools mires el configure.ac o el que sigui que té els dependències i versions mínimes, proves que compili i ja està)
<RainCT> de res
<SiscoGarcia> hola, podeu dir-me si aparèixen caràcters estranys?
<SiscoGarcia> Em temo molt que els accents no surten :(
<SiscoGarcia> estic provant de configurar el client de xat, però em temo que els accents no surten. m'ho podeu confirmar?
<tsdgeos> funciona bé
<tsdgeos> veig el "però" correctament
<epileg> doncs jo nop
<tsdgeos> deu ser la teva font
<SiscoGarcia> moltes gràcies tsdgeos l'altre dia a la reunió no va anar bé
<SiscoGarcia> tsdgeos, la font de qui? meua?
<epileg> no tsdgeos, no és problema de les fonts
<epileg> quin client de xat fas servir tsdgeos?
<epileg> i tu SiscoGarcia, quin fas servir?
<SiscoGarcia> ara l'x-chat, abans amb l'x-chat de gnome no me'n sortia
<SiscoGarcia> i tu, epileg ?
<epileg> pidgin
<SiscoGarcia> he volgut provar-lo algun cop, però mai he tingut paciència per configurar-lo :(
<epileg> home, potser no és la millor opció, però així ho tinc tot arreplegadet
<SiscoGarcia> ja, és el que el fa més temptador
<SiscoGarcia> ara veus els accents a «és» i a «més»?
<epileg> nop, segueixo veient interrogants al seu lloc
<SiscoGarcia> doncs no sé què em passa ni com resoldre-ho :(
<epileg> doncs és força fàcil, el teu client de xat empra una codificació de caràcters diferents
<epileg> normalment aquí fem servir la codificació UTF8
<epileg> i tu potser fas servir la ISO8859-1
<epileg> o similar
<SiscoGarcia> ja m'imagino que és aquest el tema, però no sé com canviar-ho.
<epileg> no hi ha cap lloc a on digui quina és la codificació de caràcters?
<SiscoGarcia> faig servir UTF8 a tot arreu, i no he trobat com canviar-ho enlloc :(
<epileg> x-chat dius?
<SiscoGarcia> sí, i no ho he trobat. no sé si de tan evident no ho veig o és que no hi és
<SiscoGarcia> hi ha una taula de caràcters però no diu com assignar la codificació
<tsdgeos> epileg: demostra q no es problema de les seves fonts
<tsdgeos> no pots :D
<tsdgeos> SiscoGarcia: si jo poso
<tsdgeos> àéëí
<tsdgeos> ho veus?
<SiscoGarcia> sí
<tsdgeos> ok, demostrat :D
<epileg> quin client fas servir tsdgeos?
<SiscoGarcia> è <- aquesta la veus bé?
<SiscoGarcia> tsdgeos, tu deies que llegies bé els meus accents, oi?
<SiscoGarcia> ara em llegiu bé?
<SiscoGarcia> ho dic perquè he trobat on hi ha el tema de la codificació de caràcters http://xchat.org/encoding/
<SiscoGarcia> malauradament ho tenia en Latin/Unicode hybrid :(
<tsdgeos> epileg: konevrsation
<tsdgeos> SiscoGarcia: prefectament
<epileg> sip, ara sembla que sí
<SiscoGarcia> bé, moltes gràcies a tots dos, i perdoneu la molèstia ;)
<epileg> cap molèstia SiscoGarcia
<SiscoGarcia> ;)
<SiscoGarcia> a veure si sóc capaç d'arreglar el x-chat Gnome també
<SiscoGarcia> merci... i fins una altra
#ubuntu-cat 2011-01-26
<SiscoGarcia> no sé si he estat capaç d'arreglar l'xchat-gnome, també estava complicadet de trobar, però ja sortia amb unicode-8
<SiscoGarcia> continuarà...
#ubuntu-cat 2011-01-27
<khristian_> bon dia :D
<cossier> Algú de vosaltres sap alguna cosa sobre aquestes fallades http://ubuntuone.com/p/aX5/
#ubuntu-cat 2011-01-28
<khristian> bon dia people!
<esc-priu> hola, intento instalar ubutu server em sort el missatge: This kernel requires an x86-64 CPU, but only detected an i686CPU. Que he de fer?
<khristian> el ubuntu
<khristian> que intentes instalar
<khristian> es per a una arquitectura 64
<khristian> el que t'està dient és això mateix
<khristian> :-)
<khristian> http://www.ubuntu.com/server/get-ubuntu/download
<khristian> no et descarregues la recomanada que es la que tens tu sinó la 32 bit :-)
<esc-priu> ok
<esc-priu> estic amb la descarrega, ja pensava que seria aixo, gracies
<esc-priu> Soc Coord tic a una escola, m'han dit que algu ha fet un script amb les adaptacions dels programes de la XTEC que porta la linkat per a ubuntu, sabeu alguna cosa?
<khristian> no estic al corrent d'aquest projecte, igual a softcatalà tens més sort !!
<esc-priu> gracies
<esc-priu> Tinc 30 portatils (aula) hi ha alguna forma de intal"lar ubuntu a tots a traves de xarxa?
<esc-priu> si aixo fos possible, podria tenir una especie de gost amb les actualitzacions d'ubuntu i des programes que faig servir ... podria deixar-los tota la nit actualitzant i al demati tenir-lo preparats??
<esc-priu> si aixo funciona estic disposat a pasar tota l'escola a ubuntu
<mdepalol> esc-priu: sí que es pot fer
<mdepalol> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation#Server and network installations
<mdepalol> no ho he fet mai
<mdepalol> probablement el més pràctic sigui peer xarxa local en el teu cas
<mdepalol> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LocalNet
<mdepalol> i estic igual que en khristian amb el tema de linkat, no en tinc pas ni idea
<mdepalol> no tenen forums de suport ells?
<esc-priu> ja ho pensava, ara el que necesito es una ajuda presencial.. fem un party escola, pago el vermut :D
<mdepalol> ah, doncs suposo que sí que hi haurà algú que t'ajudarà a muntar això
<esc-priu> ja.. linkat  no coment
<mdepalol> el que pasa és que el canal a vegades no és el millor lloc :)
<mdepalol> a vegades no hi ha gaire moviment, com ara per exemple
<mdepalol> però si vas a www.ubuntu.cat trobaràs informació
<mdepalol> i contactes i bla bla
<mdepalol> segur que et fotran un cop de mà
<esc-priu> tenen forum.. si.. pero... no tenen solucions.. millor no entro en detalls
<mdepalol> a la llista de correu o al fòrum
<mdepalol> ok
<esc-priu> gracies
<mdepalol> cap problema :)
<khristian> sort!!
<mdepalol> d'on és l'escola per cert ?
<khristian> cricri, jeje !!
<esc-priu> a Granollers, bcn
<esc-priu> escola Salvador Espriu
<esc-priu> cricri.. pepito grillo?
<khristian> uii me pilla lluny lluny!!!
<esc-priu> jaja
<esc-priu> et quedes sense vermut
<mdepalol> a mi també m'agafa lluny, una llàstima :)
<khristian> no se si et marejaré més però perquè no virtualitzes els ordinadors amb el servidor
<khristian> hi han empreses que ho fan, i surt bé
<esc-priu> virtuts?? tinc molt bones virtuts :(
<mdepalol> no crec que sigui una bona solució en general, necessites un bon servidor
<mdepalol> però bueno, one step at a time :)
<khristian> :P
<khristian> a sudamèrica s'utilitza bastant
<khristian> ja que poden tenir des d'un 486 fins un pentium III d'alguna manera tots tenen la mateixa forma d'us independent del ordinador que s'use
<khristian> es una manera d'optimitzar els ordinadors
<khristian> i estalviar :)
<auska> ei!
<pespin> ie!
<auska> pespin: no deus tenir/saber on puc trobar algun manual o quelcom així de python/bash/c++ practic... que no m'ensenyi el llenguatge sino exemples explicats del seu us...
<pespin> auska, exemples de que en concret?
<pespin> digue'm que vols fer i potser puc ajudar-te/guiar-te, però sino concretes anem malament xD
<auska> pespin: en general... més igual... el problema que tinc és que se utilitzar el llenguatge però no puc fer res minimant interesant ja que
<auska> no se exactament que em permeten... la idea seria si saps algun lloc on hi hagi programes fets on hi hagi l'algoritme explicat més el codi comentat correctament o quelcom així
<auska> no és que vulgui dur a terme un projecte concret sino veure diferents formes de dur a terme una tasca real
<pespin> auska, el millor en aquests casos es agafar aplicacions no molt grans que facin coses que et semblin interessants i passar-te hores mirant el codi fins que vagis entenent com funciona :P
<khristian> bona tarda people!!
<khristian> fa temps que no trobe "papapep" ni "aneta" algu sap?
<epileg> papapep crec que ara és del projecte fedora
<epileg> la aneta ni idea
<khristian> papapep amb fedora? tot és molt confús jeje
<epileg> no n'estic segur, però crec que és així
<mdepalol> ah si, en papapeps fa temps es va desil·lusionar una mica sobre com van els temes a can Ubuntu
<mdepalol> i els dos s'han involucrat molt al partit pirata
<mdepalol> ara sempre estan a pirata.cat, ja casi no venen per aquí
<mdepalol> #pirata.cat
<mdepalol> igual que l'alexm, tot i que l'alexm continua vinguent aquí
<khristian> llavors estem igual d'actius que per ací jejeje
#ubuntu-cat 2011-01-29
<esc-esp> Hola
<esc-esp> Hola, he instal·lat ubuntu server i no recordo el pass de root, de fet crec que em va demanar nom d'user que tampc recordo Alguna manera de recuperar-la?
<giorgiograppa> bona nit
<pespin> giorgiograppa, bona nit :)
<giorgiograppa> hola, pespin :-)
#ubuntu-cat 2012-01-23
<anxel> bones
<anxel> tinc un dubte
<anxel> com se instalen estes cosses
<anxel> http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/yabause
<jordisayol> anxel: si estàs a gnome:
<jordisayol> $ sudo apt-get install yabause-gtk
<jordisayol> si estàs a kde:
<jordisayol> $ sudo apt-get install yabause-qt
<anxel> hola
<anxel> aham...
<anxel> ho he fet
<jordisayol> i?
<anxel> pero no es instala la ultima versio
<anxel> s'instala l'anterior
<jordisayol> doncs aquesta és la versió disponible per  a l'ubuntu que tens instaŀlat
<anxel> vaja
<anxel> llavors no puc actualitlzarlo el programa?
<jordisayol> quina versió tens? i quina vols?
<anxel> tinc la 11.10
<anxel> dubuntu
<anxel> pero del yabause
<jordisayol> del programa vull dir
<anxel> vuic la versio 9.11
<anxel> del programa
<anxel> http://yabause.org/download/
<jordisayol> pots provar a compilar des dels fonts preparats per a ubuntu
<jordisayol> http://packages.ubuntu.com/source/precise/yabause
<anxel> com es fa això de compilar?
<jordisayol> només cal que descarreguis els tres fitxers (abaix), els poses en un directori, instaŀles "dpkg-dev", des d'un terminal vas al directori i escrius això:
<anxel> umm
<jordisayol> $ dpkg-source -x yabause_0.9.11-1.dsc
<jordisayol> es crearà un directori "yabause...", hi entres i executes això:
<jordisayol> $ sudo dpkg-buildpackage
<jordisayol> fàcil oi? :-)
<anxel> : ) sembla que si. Ara ho faig. Que tinc el pc actulitzant les ultimes cosses de l'ubuntu
<anxel> que no em deixava instalar el dpkg-dev aquest
<jordisayol> escolta, en algun moment et demanarà que li manquen dependències. prova a instaŀlar-les. sort!
<jordisayol> no és segur que et permeti compilar eh, però si no ho proves...
<anxel> ok men, ho fare  ara en poder
<anxel> ;) moltíssimes gracies
<jordisayol> de res home
<anxel> per cert
<anxel> ja que aixo tarda
<anxel> amb ubuntu...?
<jordisayol> digues
<anxel> puc canviar al xubunu si al final les actus em agafen molta grafica, oi?
<anxel> xubuntu
<jordisayol> doncs suposo, però jo no ho he fet mai
<anxel> esque aquesta 11.10 em va be, pero no tan rapid com anteriors
<jordisayol> ja,  a mi tampoc m'agrada massa el unity
<anxel> i no se, tinc al cap que algun dia tindre que fer alguna cosa perque no agafi tant grafica i aixi poder treballar rapid, pero tenint el meu ubuntu o linux igual
<anxel> ok
<anxel> ja mhe posat amb el tema
<anxel> al segon pas que dius
<anxel> em diu No s'ha trobat cap ordre anomenada «dkpg-source». Potser volíeu dir:
<anxel>  Ordre «dpkg-source» del paquet «dpkg-dev» (main)
#ubuntu-cat 2012-01-24
<screamingdaddy> out
#ubuntu-cat 2012-01-26
<perdut> hola
<perdut> qualque persona em pot dir si instal·lo l'ubuntu tot elq ue tinc desat amb windows ho perdre?
<perdut> o be hi podre accedir igualment
<perdut> ??
<tsdgeos> hola
<perdut> hola
<tsdgeos> al instal·lat et demanarà
<tsdgeos> si vols sobreescriure tot el disc
<tsdgeos> o no
<tsdgeos> escull "no"
<perdut> ok
<perdut> molt amable
<perdut> hola tornu a ésser jo
<perdut> una latra dubte
<perdut> altra
<perdut> algú em pot explicar si instal·loubuntu amb windows
<perdut> donu per fec que no pdre accedir des de ubuntu als arxiu desats als meus documents que han estat desats amb windowns encara que estiguin fets amb oppen office
<tsdgeos> perdut: hmm
<tsdgeos> no estic segur d'entendre la pregunta
<tsdgeos> perdut: pots fer-la un altre cop
<perdut> si instal·lo ubuntu, tot el que tinc desat quan utilitzava windows,
<perdut> no hi puc accedir? des de Ubuntu?
<tsdgeos> si quan et pregungi si vols borrar-ho tot
<tsdgeos> li dius que no
<tsdgeos> si que podras
<tsdgeos> potser no es "trivial"
<tsdgeos> pero es pot
<perdut> quan dius que no es trivial
<perdut> que vols dir?
<tsdgeos> trivial == facil
<perdut> bonu això ja ho se
<tsdgeos> no se
<tsdgeos> de fet no utilitzo ubuntu (jo faig servir kubuntu)
<tsdgeos> o sigui que no et puc dir exactament q has de fer
<tsdgeos> el q et puc dir es q es pot fer
<perdut> o sigui em costaria localitzar els arxiu pero els podria trobar, vols dir aixo
<tsdgeos> sigui amb mes o menys dificultat
<perdut> ok
<perdut> saps que passa que tinc un notebook!! el meu portatil gros va morir en acte de servei
<perdut> i aquest dies tinc un virus o jo que se que  m'està emprenyant
<perdut> a més soc profe d'IES i el meu centre ja comença a haver-hi batant d'ordinadors amb ubuntu
<perdut> a mes d eles pissatres digitasl
<perdut> i així crec que mataria dos pardals d'un tir
<perdut> pero em  fa por que no pugui recuperar el que tinc
<tsdgeos> les dades hi seran
<perdut> pero els haure de ce
<perdut> cercar
<perdut> es dificil?
<tsdgeos> no
<perdut> ok gracies des de Menorca
<perdut> salut
<tsdgeos> salut
#ubuntu-cat 2012-01-27
<cuak> hola
<cuak> necessito ajuda
<jordisayol> digues cuak
<cuak> Tinc un netbook ACER aspire one. se li va trencar el disc dur, Vaig comprar un de nou i vaig instal·lat kubuntu 11.04. Tenia dos problemes: un menor: no em reconeixia la resolució de pantalla; l'altre greu: se'm penja a la més mínima. No hi puc treballar. Algú d'aquest xat em va dir que instal·lés l'ubuntu 11.04.
<cuak> he muntat l'USB amb l'ubuntu i he intentat fer servir el SO des de l'USB
<jordisayol> abans no ho feia?
<cuak> Fa poc que l'he instal·lat , pràcticament se m'ha comemçat a penjar des d'instal·lar el nou disc dur
<cuak> i el kubuntu.
<jordisayol> però al disc anterior hi tenies instaŀlat ubuntu 11.04?
<cuak> Que se'm pengi no sé si deu ser que el kubuntu és massa "pesat" pel netbook?
<jordisayol> has provat un live-cd d'ubuntu?
<cuak> Que és un live-cd
<cuak> (soc novata...
<jordisayol> un cd que serveix per a arrancar l'ordinador, i sense haver d'escriure res al disc dur
<cuak> el netbook no té CD, per això vaig instal·lar el ubuntu a un USB
<jordisayol> així pots provar el sistema operatiu sense haver de instaŀlar-lo
<cuak> per arrencar-lo des d'allà
<cuak> volia provar just això però des de l'USB
<jordisayol> aha
<cuak> però quan arrenco l'ubuntu 11.04 des de l'USB no obre l'entorn gràfic
<jordisayol> i l'has pogut arrencar des de l'usb?
<jordisayol> aha
<jordisayol> i quina versió tens a l'usb?
<cuak> ubuntu 11.04
<jordisayol> ubuntu o kubuntu?
<cuak> ubuntu
<jordisayol> i que et diu en pantalla quan arrenca?
<cuak> obre una pantalla amb diverses opcions
<jordisayol> aha
<cuak> arrencar so des d'aquest So, instal·ar, etc
<cuak> trio la primera que és arrencar des del USB
<cuak> i arrenca, però es situa al terminal,
<jordisayol> sense dir res més?
<cuak> no
<cuak> bé, fa un seguit d'instruccions per pantalla que passen ràpic
<cuak> no dóna massa temps de veure què fa.
<jordisayol> ja
<cuak> Però no dóna cap missatge d'advertiment
<cuak> davant d'això no he gosat triar la opció d'instal·lar l'ubuntu al netbook
<jordisayol> no, es clar
<jordisayol> podries provar a arrancar amb una versió més lleugera, com el xubuntu
<cuak> I no pot ser que anés millor si desinstal·lés completametn el kubuntu que ting instal·lat?
<jordisayol> es que en principi no té res a veure. si arrenques amb una usb live, és aquest el sistema operatiu qwue es fa servir
<jordisayol> et fa el mateix si arrenques des del kubuntu que tens instaŀlat?
<cuak> no, llavors sí que arrenca l'entron gràfic
<jordisayol> quina versió de kubuntu?
<cuak> la 11.04 que hi havia a ubuntu.cat
<cuak> però no hi puc treballar perquè es penja,
<jordisayol> aha
<jordisayol> escolta, has provat a fer servir https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Netbook_Edition
<cuak> doncs no...
<jordisayol> jo tampoc :-) però suposo que anirà millor nop?
<cuak> sembla... però espera, no acabo de veure què haig de fer
<dpm> hm, jo potser no recomanaria  https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Netbook_Edition avui en dia. Tot i que és una opció, és una versió força antiga de l'Ubuntu i que ja no està mantinguda
<dpm> cuak, exactament quin missatge et dóna el terminal quan no t'arrenca l'entorn gràfic?
<cuak> dóna unes instruccions per obrir el manual
<cuak> sudo man etc (o alguna cosa semblant (ara mateix no el tinc davant, ho sento)
<dpm> cuak, si quan el tinguis davant poguéssis dir-nos exactament el missatge, això ens ajudarà a diagnosticar què passa. A mi m'ha passat alguna vegada que no se m'ha enregistrat correctament el fitxer .iso al llapis USB i llavors acaba mostrant un terminal en arrencar
<dpm> d'altra banda, ara mateix el netbook no és funcional, no? A no ser que hi tinguis dades que vulguis recuperar, de fet pots provar d'instal·lar directament
<dpm> t'estalviarà fer més proves - l'únic que et pot passar és que o bé funcioni o bé tornis a tenir un netbook no funcional, i en aquest cas, s'haurà de veure com es pot arreglar
<cuak> d'acord
<cuak> intentaré tornar a fer l'usb per si de cas no s'ha fet bé l'iso al llapis (he seguit les instruccions que hi ha  a ubuntu.com). i tornaré a provar d'instal·lar-lo
<cuak> no tinc dades, efectivament. de fer podria reformatejar el disc dur sense cap conseqüència.
<cuak> quan ho hagi fet torno per aquí i us ho explico. i si tinc problemes miraré d'entrar aquí quan tingui el netbook davant.  gràcies!
#ubuntu-cat 2012-01-28
<Redles> hola, hi ha algú?
#ubuntu-cat 2012-01-29
<lamaken> hola
<lamaken> mei comprat un bestia computer ... be economicament assequible... un hp pavilion h8-1120es 16G 2T...
<lamaken> jo ja porto temps liat en mon ordinadors tot i que encara se'm escapen coses
<lamaken> la pregunta es que soc incapaç dinstalar-li un debian o ubuntu
<lamaken> el sistema operatiu quan s'engega no passa de quan monta les particions em dona un llista de les particons
<lamaken> i es queda parat. Unicament amb cntraltsup el reinicio.
<lamaken> m'agradaria molt poder posarli l'ubuntu pero no puc
<lamaken> ...
<lamaken> alguna idea???
<lamaken> gracies
#ubuntu-cat 2013-01-25
<Lilaroja> Hola
<Lilaroja> Espere que tots be. Soc usuaria d'Ubuntu. Estic buscant alguna persona/centre que done servei tècnic per Ubuntu a Barcelona (al Raval preferiblement). Viva Ubuntu!
#ubuntu-cat 2014-01-22
<odoronooo> hola. tinc un problema amb el grub... si algú té temps de donar-me un cop de mà? :)
#ubuntu-cat 2015-01-21
<albaa10> Hola
<losergans> Bona nit
<losergans> vull crear un "lanzador" per tenir al escritori grsyn però no trobo la manera de fer-ho
<losergans> he llegit que he d'instal.lar gnome-panel
<losergans> això no machacará unity?
<losergans> finalment he instal.lat gnome-panel i ja puc crear lanzadores
#ubuntu-cat 2015-01-24
<erikelroig> Bona tarda
<erikelroig> algú em pot ajudar?
<erikelroig> no hi ha manera de fer funcionar la tarja grafica amb ubuntu 14
#ubuntu-cat 2016-01-31
<slacko_19552> Bona Tarde
<slacko_19552> que hi a algu ?
#ubuntu-cat 2017-01-28
<Sergi_> bon dia, sóc usuari habitual de windows perque no m'he atrevit a canviar,però ara m'han donat un ordinador amb windows xp i atés que haig d'actualitzar-ho m'he animat a provar,el problema és que no tinc conexió perque està desfasat,podeu assessorar-me de com ho haig de fer per treure windows xp i possar-me ubuntu? (per suposat  en català)
#ubuntu-cat 2018-01-23
<mezod> per casualitat algu fa servir firefox 57 amb ubuntu 17?
#ubuntu-cat 2019-01-21
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> ja a sortit el program del mobile social congres i sortim nosaltres, tambe!😋
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> http://mobilesocialcongress.cat/ca/programa/
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> Exceŀlent
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> perfecte!
#ubuntu-cat 2019-01-22
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> https://twitter.com/setemcat/status/1087266009294299136
#ubuntu-cat 2019-01-24
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=565552347188902&id=341215956289210&sfnsn=mo
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> En el text anterior, Josep, falta afegir: "... t'agrada fer excursions gastronòmiques?..."
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> XD
#ubuntu-cat 2019-01-25
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> Mireu què espectacular!
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> És com als vells temps. :'-)
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> 😍👍👏
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Ein? Què és això? Un projecte de trobada?
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> La propera festa del maig
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Caram! Doncs, fa molt bona pinta.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> Sí 😊
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> com mola!!!!! … ja tenim data fixa? és per agendar-m'ho abans no siga tard
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> tot i que ja tinc coses a finals d'abril-principis de maig :(
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> Doncs posa-hi tu la data, ara ets a temps :-)
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> què tal el 18 de maig?
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> Per mi bé, és una data típica. A veure que dieu els altres i, si va bé, la proposem als organitzadors.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <aniolm> A mi em sembla bé
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> Perfecte
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Ferpecte.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <wagafo> A mo
<ubuntaires_teleg> <wagafo> A mi també em va bé el 18 de maig
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> Ok
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> Perfecta
#ubuntu-cat 2020-01-25
<marcfp> hola
<amarti> 🙋‍♂️
<wagafo> Bones marcfp
<marcfp> hola wagafo
<marcfp> fins ara
<wagafo> Fins ara
